# BARNETT BLACK WIDOW modifications



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

MODIFY UR BARNETT BLACK WIDOW SLINGSHOT for the better....
and have it more powerfull...that will give you a longer lasting latex tube

MODIFY BARNETT Black Widow SLINGSHOT full video


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A leather wrap on the grip would go well with the new leather arm brace .


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

some peeps have customised it, covering the metal with black tubes too....it looks much better than the original one...


----------

